# God and Cheating



## LoveMouse (Apr 22, 2012)

This is about further healing from the X cheating.
When my X cheated I begged God it would stop, I was blind as to the world around me, I only saw her actions and how she didn't care. I often thought I did s/t to deserve her cheating and God was speaking to me to change, that's not how he works, but he can use all things for his glory. 
Today our sermon was on "bad things happen to bad people" Well that isn't true, the fact is it rains on the wicked as well as the Godly, God doesn't send a flood to destroy the EVIL X wife and save my children, no, it happens to everyone. When 911 happened it was b/c of one EVIL man and some of his followers who hated the USA, thousands suffered b/c of him, God didn't save all the Christians, they perished along w/ all the others....so why then are we Christians? God will not save us from the wicked acts of others here, in fact we are certainly promised hardships and persecution just for having the faith. HMMm doesn't sound like Christians have anything going for them....but we can look to Christ in times of need, we can pray and let him know we hurt, we need help, we are afraid. Well I could get a shrink to do that....cost a few $$$ but he'll answer me when I have a question...so there must be more.
God could have created robots, they would listen better than we do, they could be told to sing him praises whenever he wanted, they'd sing on key.....That would get old fast, we were given free will for a reason, we can chose to love him, worship him, and obey and our reward is when we die...boy this christian life sound hard w/ no return till we die???? Wouldn't we all love a God who struck down the EVIL ONES? on the spot? As we saw fit?  Kinda like a big brother who had no fear of jail and didn't follow any rules but the ones we gave him? Well there have been a few men like this in history, Hitler was one, Mao Zedong was another, these men killed millions of men, women, and children!! Now, we're not looking to destroy mankind like that, we're just looking to get past a unfaithful spouse and her death wouldn't take our pain away, we would just be stuck w/ guilt.
As Christians we put God first, he has to be the ruler in our lives. He loves us and has taken our sin away, we are free from all transgressions and all we have to do is ask. Our help is in the name of the Lord, call upon him and we will be set free. Only when we are weak, can we be strong~ and here is the true message. When we have a garden (and farmville doesn't count), part of being a good Gardner is PRUNING. God is the Gardner, he prunes the bad fruit from our lives, the EVIL fruit has to be removed, it has bugs that destroys us, it has diseases that eats us from the inside out, he loves us and wants to see us be the best we can be.
If you have been cheated on and you are a believer in Christ, don't ask God why, but thank him, let him know you are willing to take this life change as a new direction for the better. He has exposed the poison in Ur life and has kept you safe from further infection, he has saved you from that TOXIC person. Satan would love for you to endure the pain, Satan would love for you to live in misery, he would love to see Ur children suffer. God has given you freedom, he has exposed the danger, he has given you another chance.....grab on as hard as you can, don't let go!!! Leave the pain and misery behind!!! As Christians we know it's for our own good to cut the EVIL fruit from our lives and expose the truth so others won't fall into that same trap, be that living example of what a Christian is, help the ones who need it, protect them, and never spread the pain you have been caused. God has a better plan for you, it might not be "plan A" but God's "plan B" is way better, it will be his love that sees you thru, just trust in him. 
I still pray for my X, she is lost, I pray she finds her way back, God still loves her and so do I, I just don't have to have her near me. 
Mouse


----------

